# will they work



## spank (Feb 4, 2007)

will 1 1/2 coil spring traps work good on ***** with out modifying them


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

Sure will! There's been an awful lot of fur caught in "unmodified" traps since trapping came about in this country. However, there are definately benefits to modifying traps.

Less prone to injury to catches

Makes a catch more comfortable in the trap, resulting in less fighting of the trap

Increased trap performance (equating to less lost catches)

Adds life to the trap

Reduced the possibility of damage to traps (like having a coyote dismantle them)

Regardless if you modify them, traps need to be properly adjusted. This will reduce missed catches, pinched toes, and non-target catches.

Smitty


----------



## spank (Feb 4, 2007)

ok thanks i am buying some and dont know hhow to modify them


----------

